# I am so exhausted right now



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I think that I was never in that bad situation after one damn period!I broke my diet and started to eat like crazy, who knows maybe I am always under depression when I have P so I comfort myself eating like a cow hehe.I am over it but not happy cuz I know that it comes again, hopefully that it won't be that bad on the next time.


----------

